# the body blaster drill



## jarrod (Feb 8, 2009)

"kill the body & the head will die." --joe frazier

this is a really good drill to work on to develop body shots.  

one guy has on a body protector, gloves, & definately a cup.

other guy needs gloves & a mouth piece. 

the boxer in the body protector can only throw jabs, while the other boxer can only throw body shots.  since the jabber is limited, the body puncher should only throw 1-3 punches & get out.  the idea is to work on getting in & getting out, not cornering & infighting with a guy who is only allowed to throw jabs.  

a couple tips:

change levels on your body shots, don't drop your hands to try & punch the body.  bend at the knees so your hands stay near your face, deliver you body blow, & return to your upright stance.  the time spent with hands away from the face should be an absolute mimimun.

the thicker the body protector, the better.  this will let the body puncher put some power in his strikes.

the jabber should let the body puncher know if he punches him in the hip.  punching someone in the hip is just as bad as punching the top of their head.

take your rear foot with you.  i make this mistake a lot.  right after you drive off your rear leg, that leg should come with you so that you maintain a good stance on the inside.  if you leave it behind you, you may be able to retreat quicker but you will do so at the expense of balance & power.  

jabber should still pay attention to his guard.  just because the other guy isn't trying to punch you in the face at the moment doesn't mean you should let your guard slip.  

i really like this drill, i hope you like it too.

jf


----------

